# rams



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

can i have info on them? minimum tank size and all those? thx


----------



## SelF-PiMp (Nov 5, 2005)

They're great and beautiful fish. I had one in a community tank a few years back. They are relatively peaceful, and as long as they have the bottom of the tank to themselves they are good to go. In my opinion, they are not great beginner fish, but they aren't impossible to keep either. I think that if you do your research, and keep up on them, you should enjoy them for a long time. The tank I had them in was a 29g. I think that they like the pH slightly acidic, and lots of hiding places suit them well. I'm sure you could keep them in a smaller tank though, because they stay under 3" most of the time.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

old thread i know, but was looking at rams and was wondering if plecos can be kept with them as i would have 2 rams if we decided to go this route - (90 gal new setup)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Plecos will be OK in terms of water conditions, as rams and plecos both come from soft water locations. However, the plecs might get a bit intimadating for the rams, and once they get big, they'll tear out all your plants.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

RAMS...Maximum size: Female 7 cm, Males up to 10cm. Temperament: Peaceful fish. Water conditions: pH slightly acidic to neutral (around 6.0 - 6.8), soft to slightly hard water. Temperature: 22 to 27°C / 72 to 77°F. Origin: South America, Amazon Basin. Minimum Tank Size: 15 gallons (60 litres) for a pair. This should also be suitable for breeding. Average Lifespan: Relatively short. Usually 3 - 5 years. Rams are among the most peaceful of all cichlids and can be a little sensitive to water conditions. Provided that they are kept in quite clean water that is low in nitrates, and are not subjected to sudden changes in water quality, most keepers should not have problems. They like a tank with some room for swimming and also require retreats among plants, rocks or ornaments. Rams are omnivorous so they will do well on a mix of both meat and vegetable based foods. They prefer live foods such as brine shrimp but will accept flake, pellet, frozen shrimp, worm foods, beef heart, and other vegetable-based foods.

About the plecos, I agree with Cichlid man! I also had a friend who had a pleco in a ram tank. but when the pleco grew, it ate the plants and even injured one ram. so he had to remove the pleco.


----------

